# Nuclear Grilled Cheese...



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I Decided I wanted a Grilled Cheese sandwich, so opened the Refrigerator drawer where the cheese is kept...... I swear I heard angels singing when I spied what my wife had brought home.... Took two cans of Coke to go with it, but I have found true love...:notworthy:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks NICE! You just need a slice of fresh garden tomato in there to make it REALLY nice!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm with ya SL!!! 'cept could you grill me up some shoe string onions and about 4 sticks of bacon to throw on there wit dat cheeze pleaze!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My arse hurts looking at that, however my mouth is watering!!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jaster said:


> My arse hurts looking at that, however my mouth is watering!!!!


I'm with jaster on this one, I like habaneros but directly afterwords I can crap through a screen door and not hit metal! ::hurt:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang good looking sammich though! How spicy was it? Habaneros make me cry like a little girl! Lol


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Dang good looking sammich though! How spicy was it? Habaneros make me cry like a little girl! Lol




My Dad used to say "Food shouldn't Hurt".......... Not so sure that he would have liked it:help::drink:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

two words: Oh yeah!
brings back many fond memories; thanks for sharing.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Try it with smokey ghost pepper cheese from the Butcher Shoppe :thumbup:

Although I love me some Cabot cheese.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm about ready to have Grilled cheese Sammich' Hope you folks haven't raided the Cheese Isle like Yall did the T/P isle..........


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Man that looks amazing. But I’d have to pass on the habenero . Not enough tp.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank's for reviving this thread, just made one for lunch n the panini press, awesome... gonna scan the forum for other self quarantine food ideas :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Man that did look good. Try that on a flour tortilla for a quesadilla so you can dip is sour cream with fresh salsa and I am all in! I do mine in a big skillet on the stove for a nice crisp toasted shell. Yum,mmm.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

who was doing all that smoked cream cheese on here a few weeks ago?

jack


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

2015 = better times, no dang virus but now I'm reminded I no longer have a George Foreman Grill. Grilled cheese less butt fire was one of my goto favorites.


----------

